# Maverick SC32 Upside Down Gabel incl. Hope Pro 2 Umbau



## Duc851 (24. März 2011)

Maverick SC32 Upside Down Gabel incl. Hope Pro 2 Umbau, 125mm Federweg; Zur 29er Gabel umrüstbar: KLICK


----------

